

Ask HN: Should I try to create something that already've been created? - mauriciogardini

Once in a while, I have good ideas. Normally, they arise from problems I encounter or from things that bother me.<p>Then, when I get these ideas, I feel impelled to create: I start doing researches on what technologies I'd have to use, which things I'd have to know to be able to start developing... In other words, what will be needed to turn that idea into reality.<p>...and then, I end up stumbling into a product that has exactly the same functions I had in mind; or, into a solution that pretty much suffices all my needs. And, then, I lose the will to develop my idea.<p>So, I'd like to know what are your thoughts about this. Should I avoid creating a product that is similar to something that already exists? Should I go ahead and develop it anyway, because my solution could end up being better than the existing?
======
juliogreff
In my view, it depends if you want the end product or the experience of
building your idea. If you're in it just for the experience, sure, go for it
anyway. If you want the end product, ask yourself: does the existing solution
fit exactly what you need, 100% perfect? Or are there things missing, or the
smallest detail that bothers you for some reason? Most of the time it'll be
the latter. In that case, build it. It may not make you rich or famous, but
you'll have something that you love to use and you're proud of. That's enough
for me, at least.

------
rvkennedy
Yes. Create your solution, if it's better than what exists. But if the
existing solution is mature, yours must not only have better ideas, but it
must also be mature and functional if you hope for others to use it. To create
a _product_ , not just an experiment, takes complete commitment. But almost
every product you can think of is a better version of something that already
existed, or a version better suited to a particular use.

